# Weinfass die zweite, diesmal aber richtig



## kamabindu (24. März 2011)

Hallo Liebes Forum

nach dem ich letztes jahr unser Weinfass mal so pi mal Daumen bepflanzt habe und es leider irgendwie umgekippt ist, ollte ich nun mal alle Fragen vorab klären.
Ja, ich habe auch schon andere Beiträge gelesen, aber schlauer bin ich trozdem nicht.

Brauche ich auch so ein Bodenfiltersystem???
Müssen die Pflanzen aus den Körben raus (die meinsten hab ich in körben bestellt)?Dann beöntige ich keine Erde,richtig?
Für den Boden habe ich so Bodenlavakies und Steine bestellt...die Höhe für den __ Rohrkolben etc. habe ich mit Steinen, auf denen die Körbe stehen können, gebaut. Ist das OK? 
Muss son Wassersprudeldingens oder ne pumpe für ab und zu rein?
Habe ich zu viel Pflanzen? (Falls ja, bauen wir noch einen Bodenteichli  & ich kauf noch mehr ein)

ich habe zwei seerosen, zwei Rohrkolben für kleine Teiche,  __ Wasserpest, Rosa Sumpfprimel im 9cm Topf
 Sib. __ Schwertlilie im 9cm
__ Schwanenblume
 Wassernuss
__ Krebsschere 
 Wasserhahnenfuss
__ Hornkraut
 bestellt, weil ich gelesen habe, zu wenig Pflanzen seien auch nix......Nährstoffe brauchen die ja...manch viel, wo kommt der denn sonst her, wenn nicht von Erde und so?
Oh Gott ich bin So ein Newbie

Ich glaub die Krebsschere wird erstmal direkt ausgelagert

Ach, und der Platz....ist schon recht sonnig...im Sommer war das Wasser teilweise recht warm. Wie warm darfs sein? Noch kann ich umstellen....oder einen Sonnenschirm hinstellen???

10000 Fragen und hoffentlich seid Ihr es nicht müde immer so ähnliche Themen zu beantworten...

Vielen Dank schon im Voraus
Nadine


----------



## Hexe_Mol (24. März 2011)

*AW: Weinfass die zweite, diesmal aber richtig*

hallo nadine 

bevor ich deine fragen aus meiner sicht zu beantworten versuche, hab ich erstmal ein paar gegenfragen: 
- wie groß ist das weinfass ungefähr? (durchmesser und höhe)
- möchtest du irgendwelche tiere einsetzen? wenn ja, was für welche?

soooo, jetzt zu den antworten: 

ich habe bei meinem weinfass-teich weder einen filter, noch einen bodenablauf noch sonstigen "technischen schnick-schnack" und es ist seit jahren "stabil". leidglich im allerersten sommer hatte ich ab und an probleme mit "kippendem" wasser
bei deiner pflanzenliste war mein erster gedanke, "das kann kein weinfass sein, sondern ein __ wein-tank".  für ein durchschnittliches weinfass (mit so ca. 70-80 cm durchmesser) scheint mir das deutlich zuviel zu sein
das bauen verschiedener pflanzstufen mithilfe von steinen ist richtig. natürlich kann man auch nen umgedrehten tontopf oder ähnliches als unterbau nehmen, aber ich habe auch pflastersteine verwendet. 
wenn du eine seerose (2 stck scheint mir nur möglich, wenn es wirklich lilliputaner-sorten sind) einsetzen möchtest, solltest du weder ein "wassersprudeldingens" noch eine pumpe einsetzen. seerosen mögen kein unruhiges wasser und schon gar nicht mögen sie dauernd unter die dusche gesteckt werden. 
lavakies und steine kannst du als bodengrund verwenden, wenn du denn überhaupt nen speziellen bodengrund verwenden möchtest. ich habe keinen bodengrund im fass und alle pflanzen in körben oder pflanzschalen. das macht eventuelles reinigen deutlich einfacher. 
mein fassteich hat auch fast den ganzen tag sonne und kommt damit problemlos klar. wenn ich im sommer mal das gefühl habe, es wäre zu warm, nehm ich nen paar liter zum gießen raus und fülle mit kühlem leitungswasser wieder auf. das mache ich aber auch nur, wenn es wirklich längere zeit am stück "knall-heiss" ist
zu deiner pflanzenliste: wenn du mit "sibirischer __ schwertlilie" die blaue __ iris sibirica meinst, die möchte nicht ins wasser, sondern maximal im feucht-nassen beet wachsen. wenn du allerdings die wasseriris (iris pseudacorus) meinst, die habe ich in ungefähr 10 cm wassertiefe im fassteich stehen
__ rohrkolben würde ich in einen fass-teich gar keine einsetzen. wenn du wirklich eine "mini-taugliche" sorte hast, reicht auf jeden fall einer
seerosen scheinen mir 2 stück auch zuviel zu sein, du möchtest ja vermutlich auch noch ein bisschen wasser sehen, oder?
bei krebsscheren kommt es wohl auf den zufall an. ich hatte schon gekaufte pflanzen, die kaum größer als 10 cm wurden und sich nicht vermehrten und habe jetzt im "großen teich" pflanzen von einem lieben forenmitglied, die sind bis zu 60 cm (durchmesser) groß und vermehren sich wie doll. daher würde ich in nen mini wohl lieber keine __ krebsschere packen.

da man ja bekanntlich mit den augen am besten mopsen kann, hab ich dir hier noch einige beiträge rausgesucht, in denen ich fotos meines weinfasses eingefügt habe:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/2
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/44
und im tiefsten winter: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/58
als vergleich hier noch den "pflanzeninhalt" meines fassminis: 1 kleine seerose, 1 wassernuss, 1 iris pseudacorus (auf dem ersten foto oben mittig zu sehen), 1 "nicht näher definiertes grasartiges wasserpflanzen-etwas" (auf dem foto im vordergrund links), 1 __ hechtkraut (auf ca. 3 uhr rechts) & 1 wasserhyazinthe (die gönne ich mir jedes frühjahr neu). an tieren habe ich ausser einer hand voll wasserschnecken nichts eingesetzt. diese vermehren sich so fleissig, dass ich letztes jahr mindestens 50 stück rausfischen musste.


----------



## kamabindu (24. März 2011)

*AW: Weinfass die zweite, diesmal aber richtig*

Hallo Anja

Danke für die Prompte Antwort. 
Mein Fass ist wohl so, wie Deines  und Tierchen kommen keine rein, wird wohl etwas eng.

Nach meinem Shoppingfieber meinte mein Freund nun, ich sollte doch gleich einn Loch in den Garten graben, fände er eher schöner- da könnte ich ja alles einsetzen.
Ich bin für beides 

Loch und Fass......dann werde ich die Bepflanzung mal anpassen und den Rest anders verbauen.
Dann gibt es also noch ein zweites Projekt...uiuiui.

Loch- Folie und gut ?*lach*
 Gross soll dieser ja ebenfalls nicht werden...es hat ja einige Themen dazu hier im Forum.....

Auf Geht´s

Danke nochmal
Nadine


----------

